# Spell Resistance on characters



## Sharkon (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there anyway you may know that a character can obtain spell resistance? Either this way is a feat, a spell, or an item


----------



## Jack Simth (Apr 7, 2009)

Sharkon said:


> Is there anyway you may know that a character can obtain spell resistance? Either this way is a feat, a spell, or an item



There's the Cleric spell Spell Resistance, there's a couple of core items that give it.  I don't think there's an easily-accessible feat for it, though, unless you've either already got some or you're liable to get it anyway.


----------



## Shin Okada (Apr 7, 2009)

Spell Resistance (PHB) and Mass Spell Resistance (Spell Compendium) will be the most practical way to get reasonable SR for PC's level.

If you happen to be a single-classed paladin, Holy Avenger will give you SR with no duration.

But in my experience, for PCs SR is often more problematic than to be useful. Your comrades must overcome your SR to cast healing/buff spells on you. You can voluntarily lower your SR but it takes a standard action to do so. On the other hand, SR does not protect you from "SR: No" spells and Su abilities.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 7, 2009)

I doubt there's a feat that grants it (at least continously). Maybe there are ways to get spell resistance for a single round a day or something (divine or domain feats).

There are a couple of items granting spell resistance, but the question is:
Is the SP they grant high enough to be worthwhile?

I vaguely remember an item granting SR 13. Well, that'll hardly ever be of much use.

Various races get SR, but either at a high LA or again too low to be useful.

Monks get it at level ... 13, I think.

Probably the earliest/easiest way to get a high SR is from psionics:
Thougt Shield is a level 2 power and grants SR 13 + 1 / add. PSP


----------



## insanogeddon (Apr 9, 2009)

*Riddle me that !!*

SRD:

Class:
*Monk 13th level* Diamond Soul: Monk level + 10
*Druid *(wildshape... dragon/abberation forms with feats)

Spells:
8th Cleric (multiple targets): *Cloak of Chaos/Shield of Law/Holy Aura/Unholy Aura*:  25 SR alligned
5th Cleric: *Spell Resistance: *12 + Caster Level
*Magic Jar* .... something with SR
9th Wiz/Sorc/Druid: *Shapechange*

Items:
*ARMOR/Shield SPECIAL ABILITIES: Spell Resistance*: This property grants the armor’s wearer spell resistance while the armor is worn. The spell resistance can be 13, 15, 17, or 19, depending on the armor.
Strong abjuration; CL 15th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, spell resistance; Price +2 bonus (SR 13), +3 bonus (SR 15), +4 bonus (SR 17), or +5 bonus (SR 19).:
*Mantle of Spell Resistance*: This garment, worn over normal clothing or armor, grants the wearer spell resistance 21.
Moderate abjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, spell resistance; Price 90,000 gp.
*Holy Avenger*: This +2 cold iron longsword becomes a +5 holy cold iron longsword in the hands of a paladin.
It provides spell resistance of 5 + the paladin’s level to the wielder and anyone adjacent to her. It also enables the wielder to use greater dispel magic (once per round as a standard action) at the class level of the paladin. (Only the area dispel is possible, not the targeted dispel or counterspell versions of greater dispel magic.)
Strong abjuration; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, holy aura, creator must be good; Price 120,630 gp; Cost 60,630 gp + 4,800 XP.
*Robe of the Archmagi*: This normal-appearing garment can be white (01–45 on d%, good alignment), gray (46–75, neither good nor evil alignment), or black (76–100, evil alignment). Its wearer, if an arcane spellcaster, gains the following powers.

+5 armor bonus to AC.
Spell resistance 18.
+4 resistance bonus on all saving throws.
+2 enhancement bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance.
If a white robe is donned by an evil character, she immediately gains three negative levels. The reverse is true with respect to a black robe donned by a good character. An evil or good character who puts on a gray robe, or a neutral character who dons either a white or black robe, gains two negative levels. While these negative levels never result in lost levels, they remain as long as the garment is worn and cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells).
Strong varied; CL 14th; Craft Wondrous Item, antimagic field, mage armor or shield of faith, creator must be of same alignment as robe; Price 75,000 gp;Weight 1 lb.

Some prestige classes, templates and races also grant it.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 9, 2009)

Scarab of Protection from the DMG. SR: 20.


----------



## Noumenon (Apr 9, 2009)

I recently gave the SR 13 armor to a level 4 fighter as part of the issued equipment he gets for becoming the sheriff.  At that level, it should be useful, but not too useful because there isn't that much magic about.


----------

